# Mac Desktop G5 not reading DVD+R



## AlaskanViking (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a Mac Desktop G5, and it isn't reading burned DVD+R's. The DVD's work fine in our normal DVD player, but it won't even show up on my desktop. I can hear it spinning in there like it's trying to read it, but it just gives up... 

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 9, 2007)

DVD±R can be flaky. A disc burned on one computer may not be readable on another. Before burning a mission-critical disc, you really need to choose a line of discs which are certain can be read everywhere you want to use them. There is no way around burning some test discs.


----------



## AlaskanViking (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok, I am having someone burn discs for me for a project. I guess I should have specifically asked it to be burned to DVD-R. Is there any way I can take the DVD+R's and transfer the data to a DVD-R? (on a different computer maybe, or with a DVD burner)


Thanks.


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 9, 2007)

You misunderstood my point. I am not talking about DVD+R versus DVD-R. I am talking about burnable DVDs in general. Whether or not you get a good burn is a strong function of the brand of media and the burner used. Once you get reliable burns, you have to protect your burned DVDs from light because they may bleach out. That's what I mean when I say they are "flaky."

The takeaway message is that you have to know your media, your burner, and readers.


----------



## AlaskanViking (Nov 10, 2007)

MisterMe said:


> You misunderstood my point. I am not talking about DVD+R versus DVD-R. I am talking about burnable DVDs in general. Whether or not you get a good burn is a strong function of the brand of media and the burner used. Once you get reliable burns, you have to protect your burned DVDs from light because they may bleach out. That's what I mean when I say they are "flaky."
> 
> The takeaway message is that you have to know your media, your burner, and readers.




Ah, my bad. The DVD's are Verbatim DVD+R RW's. Verbatim is considered a pretty good brand I always thought. I'm not sure what kind of burner was used, but they work in our DVD player. 

The bummer is that these are football games for a highlight reel, so they can't be re-recorded... I feel bad cause the guy provided the DVD's and payed for all 20 of them to be shipped... and I promised him a copy of the highlight video


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 10, 2007)

AlaskanViking said:


> Ah, my bad. The DVD's are Verbatim DVD+R RW's. Verbatim is considered a pretty good brand I always thought. I'm not sure what kind of burner was used, but they work in our DVD player.


Again the question is not whether a particular line of DVD+R/RW is good or that it works in some DVD players. They have to work where _you_ are going to use them. 



AlaskanViking said:


> The bummer is that these are football games for a highlight reel, so they can't be re-recorded...


You no longer have the source files?


----------



## Whitehill (Nov 10, 2007)

Isn't this fun, AlaskanViking?  Here's my burner:

```
HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4165B:
  Firmware Revision:	C006
  Interconnect:	ATAPI
  Burn Support:	Yes (Apple Shipped/Supported)
  Cache:	2048 KB
  Reads DVD:	Yes
  CD-Write:	-R, -RW
  DVD-Write:	-R, -RW, +R, +RW, +R DL
  Burn Underrun Protection CD:	Yes
  Burn Underrun Protection DVD:	Yes
  Write Strategies:	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw, DVD-DAO
  Media:	No
```
Here's my player: a Panasonic DVD-S35.  I have instantiated two of the three variables, so we have remaining a function of brand of media - and perhaps write type.  So, can anyone recommend  something based on prior experience with similar hardware?

Or do I head to OfficeMax, buy one each of every brand times write type, burn them all, and try to play them?  If I start now, I might get done in time to catch the Patriots' game tomorrow.


----------



## AlaskanViking (Nov 10, 2007)

MisterMe said:


> Again the question is not whether a particular line of DVD+R/RW is good or that it works in some DVD players. They have to work where _you_ are going to use them.
> 
> You no longer have the source files?




No I don't, they were recorded for me directly off someone's TV. I guess I'm just out of luck...


----------



## Renaud (Feb 15, 2008)

You can easily have a friend or another computer rip the DVD with something like Handbrake (or the million PC alternatives) and send you the files or burn another DVD.


----------

